# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  apartmani u rodilištima?

## petral

Da li netko zna i ima iskustva u kojim našim rodilištima možes rezervirati apartman?

----------


## leela

ima li i u puli apartmana?
jel zna netko?

----------


## marka99

U petrovoj su 2 apartmana, no navodno je rezervacija nemoguća nego kad rodiš pitaju te hoćeš li apartman AKO JE ISTI SLOBODAN, ako ne ništa. rezervacija je nemoguća jer nitko ne zna kada će ko točno roditi a ima jako puno zainteresiranih, pa se ide po principu ko brži njegovo je.
U  Vinogradskoj ima jedan apartman namijenjen prvenstveno za žene s problemima ili nekom bolesti tipa hepatitisa koje moraju biti same, isti nije moguće rezervirati. Doktori čuvaju apartman za svoje veze ali ako ima u isto vrijeme neka trudnica s hepatitisom ili AIDS virusom npr. ona ima prednost nad tobom bez obzira kaj ti je neki doktor-veza čuvao aprtman.Za ostale bolnice ne znam.eto.

----------

